# Majority of central Queensland people opposed to 457 visa scheme



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

A clear majority of people living in central Queensland in Australia are opposed to the 457 visa scheme and others that allow employers to bring in temporary workers from overseas, according to a new poll. The survey conducted by UMR Research and commissioned by the Construction, Forestry, Mining and Energy Union (CFMEU) found that 62% [...]

Click to read the full news article: Majority of central Queensland people opposed to 457 visa scheme...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

